# Dr Tunde Ogunyemi



## KK (Nov 7, 2004)

I have just read the extremely sad news that Dr. Tunde Ogunyemi, a consultant at the Lister Clinic has passed away very suddenly. I am in shock. I was treated by him whilst I was at The Lister and he was an incredibly vibrant, funny, compassionate and professional Doctor.  My thoughs are with his family and friends. This is incredibly sad news and I'm sure he will be greatly missed by all who knew him.
KK


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

He treated me several times when I was having tx at the Lister and like KK, I always found him brilliant and supportive but also very frank and direct which is I think very necessary in fertility treatment.  This is very sad news.

roze


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

There is a condolence thread here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108457.0

*fixed link x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

sorry, Tony, can't access this link as no hyperlink- can you pls post again?

thanks

roze


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

roze - just ignore the colon at the beginning of the url, and cut and paste into your browser window.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Link fixed  x


----------

